# Random Seed Grow #3



## bigbudsbruddah (Oct 13, 2007)

Howdy all!!!!

Back with another grow journal. Once again these are random seeds off my tray. Last time i got 4 sativa's and 1 Indica, ofcourse my only male was the indica plant . Anyway i am hoping for a little better mix this time around.

Setup:

400W HPS w. 59,000 lumen hortolux(spelling?) bulb
Fox Farms Ocean Forest soil
FOX Farm Ferts  (Grow Big, Bid Bloom, Tiger Bloom)
Right now in smaller pots final home will be 3 gallon pots.(Last time i had 7 gallon pots and those plants took up way to much room.)

The Lovely Ladies:

Here they are so young and fragile.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 13, 2007)

Alright BBB!

Looking forward to another grow of yours.  They're looking great so far.  My plants are in the same soil and eat the same diet......

Hope all are females!

PB


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Oct 17, 2007)

Here they are after a week of vegging. From the looks of thing now i have 2 sativa and 2 indica and 1 runt. The runt has looked bad since it was germinated but i have a fealing it will grow out of it. I am also having a leaf taco issues on the one to the front left. I head this my be lack of P, any truth to this?

Any help would be great.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey all!!!

Things are going good here with the grow. I started adding FF Grow Big to the ladies about a week ago. Still having a little issue with the leafs edges curling on one of my girls(back left). Also my runt has finally grown up a little( back right).

Anyways heres the pic.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 23, 2007)

Yea man, great collection ya got.  I can see your getting right to the point of growing some more serious bagseed weed.  Looking great and healthy.  I wouldn't worry about your taco, or the runt.  Grow on, they'll do fine.  Hope for a bunch of fems for ya.

Can't wait to see them buddin out.


PB


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey bigbud great to see you got another grow going the ladies are looking nice and green  will be looking forward to this grow good luck peace


----------



## jash (Oct 24, 2007)

plants looking good bbb:hubba:,good luck on your grow man


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Oct 28, 2007)

I transplanted my ladies into thier final homes today. I went with 3 gallon pots this time around to help control size. I ran out of my ocean forest soil halfway through the process. So i had to run to home depot and picked up some Pro-Mix potting soil. Has anyone ever used pro-mix before? It seemed like a good soil it said it has peat moss, vermaculite, perilte, lime. I hope it will get the job done.

In the picture below the pots in back right and back center are the ocean forest, the rest are pro-mix. Also a couple plants has yellowing on lower branches, anyone know why that would be?


----------



## jash (Oct 28, 2007)

looks good! no mater the yellowing,im always geting some yellowing on lower leafs during last days in the small pots-transplanting them in their final pots always worked to fix this yellowing.. good luck on flowering time


----------



## BizzyHigh (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey BBB! The grow is looking pretty good so far except for a few of your little problems but being a bag seed grower myself those random problems come with the territory lol.. As far as your yellow leaves it could be a multitude of things.. Under feeding of the plant, Saturated medium due to poor drainage, low light level, or stress from the recent move to their new homes. I would just trying what you have been doing and see if they bounce back in a few days. Also with your question on Pro-Mix potting soil i am currently using it with my grow and everything seems to be A ok except i no it lacks the proper nutes for flowering so think about investing in some of those guys if u havn't already.. but ur no newb u no these things!  Good luck with the grow keep us posted! Later


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 1, 2007)

After 3 weeks of vegging I switched my lights over to 12/12 today. They have all seem to have adjusted well to thier new homes. The runt it turning into a nice looking plant aswell (front right in pic).

View from above





From the side


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey BBB the ladies are looking great bro your doing a great job and as for the soil i have never used it but have seen it at the depot was gonna try it because it has all of the above so let me know how it works out for ya:hubba: 
The ladies should love there new homes good luck and see ya around soon bro peace


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 7, 2007)

My ladies started showing thier preflowers. The only one to show me a a hair so far has been the runt. The rest are just not developed enough to tell yet. I also started using my Tiger Bloom and Big Bloom fert a few days ago.


Now to see the ladies. The runt is in the white pit, not much of a runt anymore.


----------



## Cam (Nov 7, 2007)

That's something else my friend.  I'm working on a random grow myself.  I know which are Sativa and which are Indica, but other than that....It's s surprise.  Looks like you got yourself quite a nice surprise there.

 Congratulations !!!!!  I hope mine look that nice when they grow up ​


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 7, 2007)

Thnx cam, looks like i got all sativas again though so it looks like i better prepare for 10+ flowering time.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello again!

All my plants have showed me sex now. 2 males were found and removed.:hairpull:

The 3 remaining ladies are gowing taller and taller and taller!!!!! I would say they are about 3 feet right now. Here see for yourself.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 14, 2007)

hey BBB, good you got 3 ladies out of this. they look great bro, you can notice the stretch now after 2 weeks of nights. 

keep it up bro 85C


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 14, 2007)

:edtit:double poost :edit:


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 14, 2007)

Looking great.........They sure do stretch when they go to 12/12, don't they?  

Is taco a female yet?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 29, 2007)

Well my ladies survived a week with no water while i was in Mexico. The runt turned hermie on me so i had to kill it. It is hanging in my closet with its tiny 4 weeks old buds on it. My other 2 plants grew into the lights and burned the tops. I figure this may stop them from growing so tall atleast. I am down to 2 ladies hopefully no more issues from here on out.

Here are a few pics.

My two remaining ladies.





Here is the top of one of my ladies. She got sun burnt just as bad as i did in Mexico. 





Last and least here is my hermie hangin out in my closet.


----------



## akirahz (Nov 29, 2007)

very brilliant grow you got going here! i shall stay tuned


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww man.  Damn hermies!  Yep got yourself some sativas.  Got a long time in flower.  

My Lil Sis plant in my Bagseed Grow went on forever, but lemme tell ya, the buzz is sometimes worth the wait, bro.  She is some good smoking weed.  And whoda thought - bagseed! 

Looking good.  Your plants will recover in no time from their sunburn.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Dec 8, 2007)

Well that damn hermie pollinated both my plants so i am expecting more seeds than weed on this grow. Thank god my seeds from the doc should be here very soon. Anyway here are a few pics.

Some pictures of pollinated buds.










And the two pregnant ladies.


----------



## jash (Dec 9, 2007)

aaaghhh... the damn hermies...


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Dec 18, 2007)

Not to much to report. The buds are starting to get alot of crystals on them. This weed would be pretty good if it did'nt have so many seeds in it. 
Anyway here are a few pics of the progress.

Picture of both of the ladies





Some up close shots


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 18, 2007)

looks good


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jan 18, 2008)

The disaster of a grow is now finished. I now have the seediest weed in the world. It does get ya high though. Here are a few pics of my buds.


Total off of both plants





Some close ups


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Feb 29, 2008)

Beautiful grow man. Hows the high?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Feb 29, 2008)

TY s21. The high was ok, not the greatest ever but i am sure that being pollinated effects THC in some way.


----------



## Roken (May 30, 2008)

How close was the plant to your light when you returned home??  Is your reflector air cooled at all?. I can get my plants pretty close since there aircooled, i use 600watts h.p.s and i can get about 5 inches from the glass with no adverse affects.  They look like they will recover pretty well, look's like you caught it just in time.  Keep up the good work, Peace and Love!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 5, 2008)

that wasnt heat stress when they were young..... that was intensity curl!


----------

